# Cleaning Dirty Gas Stoves?



## SJD (Nov 17, 2012)

Am taking care of some friends house while they are away.

Background: My friends are non-technical and usually do not even read the user manuals. They think gas stoves are similar to kitchen gas ranges and ovens and do not need any maintenance.

Must admit I never really looked at the gas stove this summer. Today I was going to turn on the gas stove but noticed that the inside of the front glass door of the stove was almost completely covered in soot which to my way of thinking would indicate that the stove had not been burning cleanly.

Decided to get more info.

Googled "cleaning gas stoves" but got mainly info about kitchen gas stoves like this link.
http://www.ehow.com/how_6682408_clean-gas-stove-components.html

Decided to try "Cleaning Gas Fireplace" which was better. Am guessing the same techniques for cleaning dirty gas stoves also work for dirty gas fireplaces.

Found general info such as "The inside of the fireplace can be cleaned simply with a vacuum cleaner. You can use a vacuum cleaner with the brush attachment to clean the insides. Never forget to take out the logs before vacuuming. The fireplace logs are very fragile, so be sure to take them out very gently, so as to not drop them. The logs can also be cleaned along with the other parts of the fireplace. However, for logs, always use a soft paint brush. Soft brushes can be safely used to remove any accumulated debris on the logs. If the logs have become too dirty with soot, then you may need some cleaners. But, again check with your manufacturer, if such cleaning products can be used safely. Occasionally, you can also observe soot on the glass door along with the fireplace logs. To clean them, use a good quality glass cleaner. After the logs and the glass door, it is the turn of the gas valve. The gas valve should be cleaned at least once in a year. You can use a soft cloth or towel to wipe and clean the gas valve. The vents of the fireplace can also become dirty, mainly due to the accumulation of dry leaves, when the fireplace is not in use. Sometimes, this can also block the vents. So, while cleaning your gas fireplace, do not forget to check the vents and remove the debris, if they are clogged. You may not be able to clean them on your own, if they are badly clogged. In such a situation, you may need the help of a technician. Once, you have cleaned thoroughly, reassemble the parts and put them in their exact location. Again, refer to the manufacturer's instructions, which can help you a lot to reassemble every part of the gas fireplace correctly."
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/cleaning-gas-fireplace.html

Decided to search the forums for more expert info and found It's a Gas!

Before posting tried to check if anyone else had posted a similar question so searched the forum using "cleaning gas stoves" but got no results and when removed "..." got a lot but nothing relevant!

Am interested if more expert members of the forum agree with the above suggestions I found using Google.

Should also add am interested in any other tips to make this chore easier or make this gas stove burn cleaner.

Steve


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2012)

SJD said:


> Am taking care of some friends house while they are away.
> 
> Background: My friends are non-technical and usually do not even read the user manuals. They think gas stoves are similar to kitchen gas ranges and ovens and do not need any maintenance.
> 
> ...


 

Most of the info you found is good stuff, but it doesn't address the reason for the sooting in the firebox. That can be caused by a couple of things like misplaced logs or embers, but it's USUALLY caused by an incorrect air shutter setting, More info can be found in the owner's manual or on the manufacturer's web site. What kind of stove is it? Is it direct vent (DV), B-Vent (VV) or Household Vented (Vent Free - VF)? What kind of fuel does it burn? LP? NG? Who is is manufactured by?


----------

